# Was macht ihr mit den Bilder hier?



## alexhoerath (11 Juni 2011)

Ich wollte wissen ob ihr die Bilder hier nur anseht, oder auch runterläd, oder auch ausdruckt?


----------



## AMUN (11 Juni 2011)

Ich schaue mir die Bilder an... nur gelegentlich wandert das ein oder andere als Wallpaper auf meinen Desktop.

Allerdings kenne ich einen User der wirklich jedes jemals veröffentlichte Bild von Paris Hilton besitzt... und ausdruckt. 
Das waren letztes Jahr 137 Ringordner voll


----------



## General (11 Juni 2011)

Schaue mir die Bilder auch nur an


----------



## begoodtonite (11 Juni 2011)

ich montiere den kopf von hella von sinnen auf die körper der schönen damen und masturbiere wild und munter vor mich hin.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Juni 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> ich montiere den kopf von hella von sinnen auf die körper der schönen damen und masturbiere wild und munter vor mich hin.






lol3​


----------



## tommie3 (14 Juni 2011)

Wenn Du mal abwechslung willst,nimmst dann die Birne von Alice Schwarzer?


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2011)

ich sammle


----------



## steven91 (14 Juni 2011)

ich sammle ebenfalls


----------



## hirnknall (14 Juni 2011)

AMUN schrieb:


> Allerdings kenne ich einen User der wirklich jedes jemals veröffentlichte Bild von Paris Hilton besitzt... und ausdruckt.
> Das waren letztes Jahr 137 Ringordner voll



Wenn einem das Leben sonst nix gibt :damnpc:


----------



## begoodtonite (14 Juni 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal abwechslung willst,nimmst dann die Birne von Alice Schwarzer?



seltener. eher mal susan boyle oder marie-luise marjan.


----------



## Software_012 (15 Juni 2011)

Ja druck ich mir alle aus aber nur in Grösse 1x1cm.  (wird mir sonst zu teuer, Tinte ist ja viel zu teuer heutzutage.:angry:


----------



## Sachse (15 Juni 2011)

Bin vom extremen Sammler mit über 1 TB Pics mittlerweile runter auf knapp 300 GB, wo nur noch meine Lieblinge drin sind, der Rest wird nur geguckt oder hochgeschmissen und danach wieder gelöscht


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Juni 2011)

Software_012 schrieb:


> Ja druck ich mir alle aus aber nur in Grösse 1x1cm.  (wird mir sonst zu teuer, Tinte ist ja viel zu teuer heutzutage.:angry:



besser ist machst dir ne collage aus 12-15 bildern und ziehst die aufm stick .gehst zum rossmann oder schlecker oder so am automaten zum ausdrucken 10x15 cm kostet ca 15-20 cent wenn du dann noch magst kannste sie ja ausschneiden hast aber jede menge druckkosten gespart und alles in hochglanz


lol3lol3lol3lol3lol3lol3lol3lol3lol3lol3lol3


----------



## tommie3 (17 Juni 2011)

@begoodtonite
Gute Wahl!


----------

